# MTH Dash 8



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I would of liked to review the MTH dash 8s. I felt sure that someone already had. As I search the old locked post archives I read that the engines I prefer are too toy like????? 
Alright I did not go any farther and maybe they were given their fair review. I would at least mention that some of my dash 8s are at least four years old. They run rock solid. I run them under DCS command in lashups that I reconfigure every session. I can even lashup to my MTH challenger perfectly. They pull anything I can throw at them. If I had to point out flaws, it would be to mention plastic truck sideframes that have cracked in crashes from miss-aligned switches. Still intact but cracked. Not bad, right. The detailing of the pilots needs work with their large swing cutout, but these products have to be made to run on everyone's curves. At least MTH provides two pilot types (fixed and truck mounted) with their models. They also can run more coupler configurations than anyone else's I've seen. All of their G scale I own accepts Kadees. 
Their smoke system and the protocouplers leave their competitors behind. The value of these engines is amazing. 
The body detailing I feel is excellent. I have both their wide and narrow cab versions. I am not a rivet counter and I understand the importance of accurate models. I think they nailed it. I look forward to more modern diesel releases from MTH. I would like a wide variety of their products and at least an EMD model (how about a sd70ace, please). Joe Paonessa


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 

Nice write up. I didn't know these engines came with two styles of pilots. That's good news, as I was under the impression they were scaled up O-27 models. Cracked sideframes? The number of derailments and wrecks I have had over the years (both accidental and Gomez style), I'd be more concerned about that kind of damamge. I'll keep an eye out on my lone MTH boxcar. 

My theory as to why there aren't more folks talking about these engines is that most folks were already entrenched in 1/29 when MTH's products came to market. So...there's a limited number of people who buy the MTH product. The price point is as good as or better than Aristo or USA when you add the sound and control, but I think MTH simply misread the market. (I seem to recall 1/29 vs 1/32 scale wars about 8 or 9 years ago. I think that vocal minority swayed MTH and now they are stuck. Folks who were worried about 1/4" at the actual track gauge.) 

Also, when you look at the rolling stock available, the vast majority is 1/29. Someone recently was asking for alternatives to his MTH hopper cars for modern stock to run behind his Dash 8s. I'm not a rivet counter, either, but when there is a huge glaring difference, from 10 or 20 feet back, in 3 dimensions, like this: 









See how out of scale that baby is? He's freaking huge for a 10 month old. Oh, and that Steelers boxcar is an MTH rolling just fine behind a 1/29 diesel, 1/22.5 tank and stock car, and just ahead of a 1/22.5 hopper. Just don't think of it as a 40' boxcar, and its just fine! 

I'm glad you are enjoying your Dash 8s! Where are the pictures?! 

Mark


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I did something I said that I would not do. Once a Lionel fan posted some wrong things to make his point look better. I was posting about MTH products and he must have felt that he needed to defend Lionel? I had not mentioned them but there we went. Anyway I said I would try to stay factual. 
Now I post about the MTH dash 8s and I said they accept kadees. I should mention I had to add a spacer to get the correct height. I bought this one without trucks and made my own. Here's a photo of this and some others of mine. 































































I should also point out that the crash I had was at 50 smph and I was trying to say how tough these engines are. Look at the pilot on the sante fe right above and you'll see slight scratches and a missing step for regluing. It hit the CNW wide cab and only cracked the sideframe./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif" border=0>Thanks, Joe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, where has the time gone, i thought your son was just born????


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I just put 1 dash 8 on the main with 40 assorted brand (Aristo,USA, and MTH) and scale cars. They were hoppers, tankers, box cars, flats, etc. I parked the train on an area that has a slight uphill grade. The engine would spin its wheels if asked to accelerate too fast, but it pulled the train. Once rolling it had no problem maintaining speed or accelerating. Funny, but it could not push the same forty cars backwards. Forces added up? 11.5' corners and straights no longer than 10' to 15' on Aristo's stainless rail. 
The engine is 1/32 scale and asked to pull a train thats about 67' long. Will have to test other brands to see how well they compare. Let me know how this is, Joe 

the dash 8s have traction tires on the inboard axles on each truck. on the six axle diesels only two axles per truck are driven with the middle axle idle. They have power pickup from slider shoes and wheel brushes/pickups.


----------

